# decal library?



## Duck (Aug 22, 2004)

Is there an on-line resources for making your own decals?
I need a couple sets of 1/144 scale decals for some kits and would rather make my own right now instead of waiting for custom ones to make it to Iraq.


----------



## bert model maker (Feb 19, 2002)

Duck said:


> Is there an on-line resources for making your own decals?
> I need a couple sets of 1/144 scale decals for some kits and would rather make my own right now instead of waiting for custom ones to make it to Iraq.


 Hi Duck, where in Iraq are you ? what i mean is, are you near where Griffworks ( Griff ) is ?


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

I'd think you'd have to order the supplies and/or decal-making kit, which might take as long to get there as the custom decals would.

For supplies, go to www.micromark.com and search for "decals"

If all you have over there is an inkjet printer, you won't be able to make white or opaque decals. Whereas a custom decal maker like JTGraphics can.


----------



## Duck (Aug 22, 2004)

I', about 40 miles southish of Baghdad, near Iskahndariah. I believe Griff is up in Ballad.

As far as decal supplies, I have an inc jet printer and paper to make my own decals, I'm just needing a good reference for some generic 1/144 scale markings for an F-4 and F-15 I'm building. I figure I could find some kind of reference or image on line, but I don't have allot of time to spend online searching.


----------



## bert model maker (Feb 19, 2002)

Duck said:


> I', about 40 miles southish of Baghdad, near Iskahndariah. I believe Griff is up in Ballad.
> 
> As far as decal supplies, I have an inc jet printer and paper to make my own decals, I'm just needing a good reference for some generic 1/144 scale markings for an F-4 and F-15 I'm building. I figure I could find some kind of reference or image on line, but I don't have allot of time to spend online searching.


 Stay safe Duck, how much longer before you rotate back home ?
Bert


----------



## dahut (Nov 10, 2007)

WHat are you doing in Iraq?


----------



## flyingfrets (Oct 19, 2001)

dahut said:


> WHat are you doing in Iraq?


Equipment manager for the world's first 180,000 hole golf course...

Whaddya *THINK* he's doing there?!!?


----------



## Duck (Aug 22, 2004)

Well, being I'm no longer in Iraq, it's a moot point. I got back last Sunday! :wave: :thumbsup:


----------



## bert model maker (Feb 19, 2002)

Duck said:


> Well, being I'm no longer in Iraq, it's a moot point. I got back last Sunday! :wave: :thumbsup:


 Welcome HOME duck and THANK YOU !!
Bert


----------

